# Any first hand experience with alvotech.de?



## bizzard (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi guys, does anyone have any first hand experience with alvotech.de? I have seen mixed reviews about them in LET and WHT, and their last offer in LEB was in October 2012.

I am looking for a VPS with 4GB RAM, KVM, since we are planning for disk encryption and atleast a 50GB storage. Its actually for the diaspora pod; poddery.com, for which we did a campaigning and raised few funds. Initially we thought to go with AWS, but due to the recent happenings like lavabit shutdown, most of the community members prefer datacenters outside US and also providers registered outside US.

gandi.net has offered around 40% off on their servers, but still their pricing can't beat AWS which would have lasted for 3 years with the funds raised. Then one of the members suggested alvotech.de and with their pricing suits the budget. So, please share your experience with them or if anyone can suggest better hosts that meet the criteria, it will be great.


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

This is open source software and the community you are migrating, Poddery, what is the nature of the community/discussion topics generally?

I noted the non-US requirement (good).   Europe is good for this project?

PM me I have relationship with a company in Europe that is privacy focused and would work with you.


----------



## bizzard (Aug 19, 2013)

Poddery is just one of diaspora pods. There isn't any nature for the discussions happening there. There are many who choose diaspora as an alternative to the other popular social networks. The person who ran it for the past years had some financial issues and was planning to shut it down and few of us thought that its our responsibility to keep the pod alive.

We started out the campaign and raised few funds to keep it running. And then came the issues with lavabit and all. So, chose not to host with US companies, not because of their fault, but due to the laws there that infringe on privacy of users.

EU will be fine for the pod, or any other place, where the laws don't affect user privacy.


----------

